# Arrived Today



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

Please have a look at my new Russian, again sourced of fleabay for 20 ozzie dollar.

I really like it and it appears in great condition.

Please comment positive or not.

I haven't seen a Quartz Slava

I need to check the timing as yet. Can these be corrected if out?




























Mark.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Looks good but we (the People) want better photos  The flash obscures some of the details... is the case purple?


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi mark,

I am a big fan of Slava watches, but sorry do not like that at all,

sorry mate,

Cheers Martin :thumbsup:


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

Yes im lazy with photos and only use the one on the phone, ill do better

The case is silver the hands appears flat stainless and the posts sparkle because of the way there cut.

Looks good on the wrist though maybe a bit small.

Martin Funny you say you dont like because when i first saw on fleabay i had the same reaction but i kept an eye on it and ended up chancing it.

Now its here i like it ill wear to work today and judge by the reactions then report back.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Well, these are always interesting pieces and that old school digital circuit almost makes you want a see-through back.

I also believe that watch is an acquired taste, I'm liking it more now that I saw it again. There's something to those horizontal markings at 12 and 6 and the fact that the numbers on dial are for minutes and not hours. I think I would want to paint the hands if the watch was mine... It's hard to tell from the pics but seems to me as the second hand used to be white?


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2011)

bsa said:


> I really like it and it appears in great condition.


Like it too !!  .

I think that what would make this one,is the addition of a stainless bracelet.Keep an eye out for one on an old digital [Generally with the straight ends you need,and will fit in with the retro 70's vibe too







]and you could really transform this.Some of these seventies Russians came with bracelets from new,but have become separated from them over the years.

Am not sure this would have had one fitted as provided,but the more i look at it the more i think it needs a bracelet.

:good:

Damian


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Damien was right, looks a lot better with a bracelet on (judging from the pics on the Saturday thread). Well done! :thumbsup:


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

Kutusov it was you that warned me early in the show to beware of cheap Russians. These have become the focus of my watch attention and i cant see enough. Maybe a Poljot next or then again.......


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

bsa said:


> Kutusov it was you that warned me early in the show to beware of cheap Russians. These have become the focus of my watch attention and i cant see enough. Maybe a Poljot next or then again.......


Wait until you start craving for the more expensive ones... I know it's not for everyone's taste but I really, really would like one of these... but at 3k+ I don't think I'll ever get one:



















Alexander Shorokhoff "Fedor Dostoievskie" (probably inspired on "The Gambler")


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

I agree, the bracelet is a big improvement. Looks like it came from the set of 50s sci-fi film.


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

Mmm cool a prop from Lost in Space.

Alright then i get it. Look this shouldnt be a ugly watch, its a nice shape, quality silver finish, 4 visible screws holding the face down, black dial, unusual number configuration and nice posts it must just need the right band.

WHAT DO YOU SUGGEST.


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> bsa said:
> 
> 
> > Kutusov it was you that warned me early in the show to beware of cheap Russians. These have become the focus of my watch attention and i cant see enough. Maybe a Poljot next or then again.......
> ...


That says made in Germany!


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

bsa said:


> Mmm cool a prop from Lost in Space.
> 
> Alright then i get it. Look this shouldnt be a ugly watch, its a nice shape, quality silver finish, 4 visible screws holding the face down, black dial, unusual number configuration and nice posts it must just need the right band.
> 
> WHAT DO YOU SUGGEST.


I like the bracelet/strap combination. Really! Cool photo too.

Since you asked, I did wonder what an RLT Flieger with white stitching would look like on it.

http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/acatalog/RLT_Flieger_.html


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> That says made in Germany!


Yeap, it's made in Germany but the designer is Russian and the brand is considered in some places to be Russian :dntknw:

Anyway, here's the history on the guy from the brand website:

"Alexander Shorokhov was born in 1960 in Moscow. Early on in his school years, he discovered his interest and talent in engineering, drawing and design. As a student he consolidated his knowledge in these disciplines and accomplished his engineering studies in Moscow with distinction. His excellent results meant he was one of the few who selected to getting a good job in a state owned construction company in Moscow. After a very short period of time working as an engineer, he succeeded quickly to become a chief engineer and later getting the top job as a director of the company.

In 1988, he began to participate in politics and became leader of the youth organisation in one of the districts Moscow. Because of his achievements and commitment, he was chosen in 1991, by the Russian president Michael Gorbatchev in a group of 20 â€žprogressiveâ€ managers for further qualification under the conditions of free market in a sense of Glasnost and Perestroika. He attended a course in economics, which was organised by the ministry of economics of Hessen region in Germany. During this course he was studying German and English languages. In 1992, he founded a marketing company in order to sale and market the best and most important Russian watch brand Poljot. Not pleased by half-measures it was not long before he started to produce watches on his own in order meet high demands. This allowed him to apply and combine his talent and experience in mechanical design as well as his new knowledge of the free market.

In 1995, he launched his first own watch brand â€žPoljot-Internationalâ€œ. This was followed in 2003 by the establishment of his signature premium label â€œAlexander Shorokhoff â€œ. Nowadays, the small workshop in a small town called Alzenau, Germany is producing watches that are in high demand by watch connoisseurs the world over. Alexander Shorokhoff watches have become some of the most valuable and attractive objects dâ€™art among all mechanical timekeepers."

...and I've just learned something new... he's the one that started Poljot International! I had no idea!


----------



## jrahmad98 (Mar 21, 2011)

Kutusov said:


> bsa said:
> 
> 
> > Kutusov it was you that warned me early in the show to beware of cheap Russians. These have become the focus of my watch attention and i cant see enough. Maybe a Poljot next or then again.......
> ...


dont like the roulette watch i would look like a compulsive gambler!


----------

